# Cool Edit Frage!! Zeit sparen!



## Red Ice (14. Januar 2007)

Also hab folgende Frage!

Ich schneide mir oft Instrumentals zurecht und füge dann mühsam die einzelnen Stücke des Beats zusammen dass sie perfekt in einander sitzen... ich denke es gibt da sowas dass wenn mann viele Stücke einer Audiodatei (mit Abständen dazwischen) in einer Spur hat, sie man dann mit ein paar Klicks alle zu einer einzigen Audiodatei zusammen fügen kann, d.h. dass ich nicht immer 100 fach ranzoomen muss um die geschnittenen Stücke perfekt zusammen zu fügen... wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine könntet ihr mir bitte helfen? Also wenn es da überhaupt geht...

Danke im voraus


----------

